# New to all this....Help!



## aerotech (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I am a 37 year old male 5"8" 208 lbs. I do not drink alcohol or smoke. I exercise 3-4 days per week at the local gym. I have been feeling very tired over the last 6 months making it very difficult to get motivated to do anything. I have also gained 48 lbs over the last year (Went from 160 lbs to 208 lbs). I decided to make an appointment to see my doctor. She ordered blood work when I visited her 3 weeks ago. I got a call from the doctors office the following day to make an appointment to see her as soon as possible. Since I left that evening to Asia on business, I could not make an appointment to see her until March 12th 2013 as I am still away. I received a call again today asking if I could come in earlier to see her as she really wants to see me. I had them email me my lab results this morning. I am in a bit of a panic as the nurse is making it sound like things are not well. She said for starters I have issues with my Thyroid. I was wondering if anyone has any idea if my lab results are abnormal and what they indicate?

Complete Blood Count - 6.72

Hemoglobin A1C - 10.86

Glucose Fasting - 2.59

Bilirubin Total - 2.59

Albumin Quantitative - 2.59

Creatine - 2.59

Cholesterol Total - 2.59

Triglycerides - 2.59

HDL / LDL - Cholesterol - 8.79

Alkaline Phosphatase - 2.59

Creatine Phosphokinase - 2.59

SGPT - (ALT) - -2.59

Sodium - 2.59

Potassium - 2.59

Calcium - 2.59

Ferritin - 10.34

T.S.H (Ultra Sensitive) - 9.82

Urinalysis Chemical 2.59

Thanks in advance for all your help!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi there and welcome!

In the future, when you post lab results, could you please include the ranges? That would be helpful!

Even without the ranges, however, that TSH is really high! NO wonder you aren't feeling well. Do thyroid issues run in your family at all?

You'll want to have the following tested next time: TSH, Free t4, Free t3, TPO, and TSI. And I'd ask about an ultrasound of your thyroid.


----------



## aerotech (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello joplin1975,

Thank you very much for your response! Unfortunately, the copy of labs sent to me did not have the "range" on them. From my research my Hemoglobin, Cholesterol, and Ferritin are also out on the high side. I was wondering if that could be caused by the possible thyroid problem.

Thanks again!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ah, gotcha!

I know cholesterol can be impacted by an underactive thyroid...usually, for many of us with punky thyroid, ferritin is on the low side...I'm not sure about impacts when it appears high. No clue about hemoglobin, sorry!! But there are experts on these boards who will be by shortly!

Your TSH is the thyroid stimulating hormone. It is produced by the pituitary gland. The higher the number, the more sluggish your thyroid is acting (higher numbers mean your pituitary is trying to tell the thyroid to work more!). Most people feel good with a TSH around 1...but I think you'll find most thyroid folks start to worry when it gets above 3-ish (speaking generally). Even the most old school doctors who think a TSH of 6 is fine would consider your TSH to be quite high. Now your task it to figure out what is causing the thyroid to be so underactive.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

aerotech said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am a 37 year old male 5"8" 208 lbs. I do not drink alcohol or smoke. I exercise 3-4 days per week at the local gym. I have been feeling very tired over the last 6 months making it very difficult to get motivated to do anything. I have also gained 48 lbs over the last year (Went from 160 lbs to 208 lbs). I decided to make an appointment to see my doctor. She ordered blood work when I visited her 3 weeks ago. I got a call from the doctors office the following day to make an appointment to see her as soon as possible. Since I left that evening to Asia on business, I could not make an appointment to see her until March 12th 2013 as I am still away. I received a call again today asking if I could come in earlier to see her as she really wants to see me. I had them email me my lab results this morning. I am in a bit of a panic as the nurse is making it sound like things are not well. She said for starters I have issues with my Thyroid. I was wondering if anyone has any idea if my lab results are abnormal and what they indicate?
> 
> ...












Some things are difficult to tell w/o the ranges BUT..................TSH is very high and that Ferritin is in the basement. No wonder you are tired. Males should have more ferritin than women the guideline for women being 50 to 100 and the closer to 100, the better. I "think" for males it should be in the 200's but I am not positive.

Here is info. Please read as you appear to be quite anemic.
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm


----------



## aerotech (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for your responses.

So does the low ferritin and anemia mean something else could be wrong aside from the Thyroid? So the TSH elevated means the Thyroid is have trouble functioning due to other more serious issues?

Thanks!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

aerotech said:


> So the TSH elevated means the Thyroid is have trouble functioning due to other more serious issues?


You can certainly have an elevated TSH because of an illness. Usually, however, you are looking at an autoimmune condition where your thyroid is being attacked or cancer (which, yes, sounds scary, but thyroid cancer is generally very treatable!).


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

aerotech said:


> Hello joplin1975,
> 
> Thank you very much for your response! Unfortunately, the copy of labs sent to me did not have the "range" on them. From my research my Hemoglobin, Cholesterol, and Ferritin are also out on the high side. I was wondering if that could be caused by the possible thyroid problem.
> 
> Thanks again!


What range are they giving for the Ferritin? I saw that and said, "Wow; that's low?" But you say high? That is why ranges are so important. Sadly, ranges are not universal. They differ from lab to lab depending on the methodology.


----------



## aerotech (Feb 19, 2013)

Andros said:


> What range are they giving for the Ferritin? I saw that and said, "Wow; that's low?" But you say high? That is why ranges are so important. Sadly, ranges are not universal. They differ from lab to lab depending on the methodology.


Andros,

Thank you for your response. I stand corrected, my Ferritin is low not high. A friend told me today that Hemoglobin A1C is a test for Diabetes and not related to your actual red blood cell count. From my research online, I seem to be anemic. I also have been experiencing periodic pain in the spleen area just under my left part of my rib cage slightly to the left.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

aerotech said:


> Andros,
> 
> Thank you for your response. I stand corrected, my Ferritin is low not high. A friend told me today that Hemoglobin A1C is a test for Diabetes and not related to your actual red blood cell count. From my research online, I seem to be anemic. I also have been experiencing periodic pain in the spleen area just under my left part of my rib cage slightly to the left.


That is correct about the A1C plus the "fasting" glucose test done in the doctor's office.

I'll tell you; pain can radiate quite a distance from the site of origin so it could be gall bladder, spleen, pancreas or believe it or not, a nerve impingement.

When can you get back to the states to see your doc? OR, can you get medical attention where you are at?

Thank you for clarifying re the Ferritin and as you know, there has to be an underlying cause. Finding it will be key.

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Is it possible for your to e-mail the doctor's office back and ask for the results with the ranges? It would give you a much clearer picture of what is going on. So many offices and labs use different ranges.


----------



## aerotech (Feb 19, 2013)

Andros said:


> That is correct about the A1C plus the "fasting" glucose test done in the doctor's office.
> 
> I'll tell you; pain can radiate quite a distance from the site of origin so it could be gall bladder, spleen, pancreas or believe it or not, a nerve impingement.
> 
> ...


Andros,

Thanks for your response. Unfortunately, I am in Japan right now and will not return until March 11th. I was also told I have fatty liver which I am guessing is due to the weight gain. Would fatty liver cause hypothyroidism and or an autoimmune problem? I also spoke to my mother a few minutes ago and she informed me that my father's mother (my grandmother) passed away from Thyroid cancer when I was 3 years old. Does anemia usually indicate possible cancer? I also thought a person with Thyroid cancer would lose weight and be very ill. I seem to be gaining weight and suffering from fatigue, joint pain, dizziness and constipation. Sorry for all the questions as being so far away from home makes this difficult to wrap my head around all this.

Thanks again!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

aerotech said:


> Andros,
> 
> Thanks for your response. Unfortunately, I am in Japan right now and will not return until March 11th. I was also told I have fatty liver which I am guessing is due to the weight gain. Would fatty liver cause hypothyroidism and or an autoimmune problem? I also spoke to my mother a few minutes ago and she informed me that my father's mother (my grandmother) passed away from Thyroid cancer when I was 3 years old. Does anemia usually indicate possible cancer? I also thought a person with Thyroid cancer would lose weight and be very ill. I seem to be gaining weight and suffering from fatigue, joint pain, dizziness and constipation. Sorry for all the questions as being so far away from home makes this difficult to wrap my head around all this.
> 
> Thanks again!


A fatty liver could cause hypo because the liver is one of the major organs that converts T4 to T3. FT3 is your active hormone and responsible for a healthy metabolism as well as total body and mind health.

Many many who have thyroid disease are found to have low ferritin and low vitamin D as the body down regulates these things. (due antibodies activity)

If you have thyroid cancer, the weight loss would probably happen in the advanced stages. That said, "We did discuss you getting an ultra-sound and you did say you will act upon that!"

So................................. March 11 is not that far away. Keep your spirits high and get home safely and get to your doctor forthwith.

I don't think you are on death's door; but I do think you need to have some serious medical intervention and correct diagnosis for what ails you.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

aerotech said:


> Andros,
> 
> Thanks for your response. Unfortunately, I am in Japan right now and will not return until March 11th. I was also told I have fatty liver which I am guessing is due to the weight gain. Would fatty liver cause hypothyroidism and or an autoimmune problem? I also spoke to my mother a few minutes ago and she informed me that my father's mother (my grandmother) passed away from Thyroid cancer when I was 3 years old. Does anemia usually indicate possible cancer? I also thought a person with Thyroid cancer would lose weight and be very ill. I seem to be gaining weight and suffering from fatigue, joint pain, dizziness and constipation. Sorry for all the questions as being so far away from home makes this difficult to wrap my head around all this.
> 
> Thanks again!


Thyroid cancer, generally, means the glad is dying off, so you often see hypo symptoms -- weight gain, fatigue, joint and muscle pain. There's also the cross over of auto-immune conditions which cause those symptoms.

I had joint and muscle pain, but I was running, weight lifting, riding horses, and generally leading a full and active life at the time of my diagnosis.

Incidentally, prior to my dx of thyca, I was told I had a fatty and enlarged liver. Stuff came up that got in the way of me further investigating that, but I just had it rechecked now (1.5 years post-op/post-RAI and semi-euthyroid) and my liver and liver levels are all normal.


----------

